# Calcular volumen de aire en bafles\cajas



## electromecanico (Nov 13, 2008)

Buenas, les agradezco mirar el tema, y mas les agradeceria si me pueden sacar unas dudas que tengo, despues de mucho mirar este foro me di cuenta que hay muy buen nivel de profecionales y de gente que sabe del tema audio en este caso, y de cierta forma me insentivaron a volver a incurcionar en el armado de mis propios equipos de audio, pero esta vez en un nivel mas exigente, por lo cual me e puesto muy quisquilloso y de ai me surgieron esta dudas, que desde ya agrdezco sus comentarios.

al momento de calcular el volumen de aire de una caja en este caso por medio de un programa llamado winisd.

....el volumen resultante hay que sumarle el volumen ocupado por el parlante ?

....como se contempla el tipo de aislacion que utilicemos con respecto al volumen?
osea si el resultante del calculo dio 10 litros y yo le pongo dentro 2 litros de lana de vidrio, buata, goma espuma, etc habra que hacer la caja de 12 litros?

....en el volumen del recinto delantero el que tiene la sintonia, (ya que es un sub sistema band pass con una sola sintonia(dos recintos uno sellado el otro con sintonia))en el volumen de este hay que sumar al resultante el espacio utilizado por el tubo de sintonia?

...despues les paso el mi poyecto bien detallado es un sub sistema band pass con una sola sintonia, sistema isobarico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2008)

> ....el volumen resultante hay que sumarle el volumen ocupado por el parlante ?



Depende si al winisd les has provisto los parámetros estructurales del parlante. Cuando agregas el parlante a la base de datos del WinISD, la ultima pestaña del editor de características te permite cargar los valores del tamaño del iman y del "chasis" del parlante. En ese caso, usa estos datos en el cálculo del volumen interno. Si no se los das, el volumen resultante es el volumen interno real y vas a tener que sumarle el volumen del parlante antes de dimensionar la caja.



> ....como se contempla el tipo de aislacion que utilicemos con respecto al volumen?
> osea si el resultante del calculo dio 10 litros y yo le pongo dentro 2 litros de lana de vidrio, buata, goma espuma, etc habra que hacer la caja de 12 litros?



La aislación no impacta en el volumen calculado. Vos la hacés del tamaño que calculaste y luego le agregás los amortiguantes. El efecto neto del amortiguante es el de "aumentar" el tamaño interno real, pero hasta donde yo sé, este aumento "virtual" del volumen es a lo sumo de un 15%, así que no estaría demás simular que sucede con un volumen un 15% mas grande para ver el efecto. Tal vez puedas hacer el baffle un 15% mas chico si pones el relleno adecuado, pero yo no me arriesgaría...



> ....en el volumen del recinto delantero el que tiene la sintonia, (ya que es un sub sistema band pass con una sola sintonia(dos recintos uno sellado el otro con sintonia))en el volumen de este hay que sumar al resultante el espacio utilizado por el tubo de sintonia?



Ni idea, pero dado que el volumen del tubo de sintonía es muuuyyyy pequeño (supongo que refieres al volumen ocupado por el material que constituye el tubo, ya que el resto es un "hueco") dudo que tenga algun impacto en el dimensionamiento del baffle.

Independientemente de lo comentado arriba, debés tener en cuenta que por bien que calcules el baffle, los efectos del entorno donde esté puesto tienen una influencia muuuuuucho mayor que los pequeños errores en las dimensiones calculadas.

Moraleja: No te seques la mente calculando el baffle al milímetro, por que una vez que lo pongas en algun recinto, las resonancias propias del mismo y la respuesta en frecuencia afectada por los muebles y otro mobiliario te van a producir errores del orden del 20% o más....


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 15, 2008)

ezavalla te agrdezco el comentario, yo cuando cargue los datos era una sola zolapa, te acordas la nomenclatura de este parametro? a ver si la cargue?pero tenes razon poco y nada infuye en el resultado final

aca les paso los resultados del proyecto en el winisd critiquen, digan, escucho ....quiero saber que piensan vamos! ante de empezar a serruchar!

Driver            : selenium 6mb2
                    Vas : 9,7
                    Qts : 0,80
                    Fs : 67,00
                    SPL : 87,00
--
Project by        : Administrador
Project for       : you
--
Number of drivers : 2 (used as isobarik installation)
Box type          : 4th Order Bandpass
Box size          : Front chamber 6,1 l recinto con la sintonia
                    Rear Chamber 18,3 l recinto cerrado detras del parlante
Tuning frequency  : 75,38 Hz
Vent              : 1 vent(s)  -> Front Chamber
                    19,63 cm largo del tubo
                    6,00 cm redonda


             Relative                                       
Freq         Gain         Phase        SPL                  
[Hz]         [dB]         [deg]        [dB]                 
20,00        -21,78       341,51       62,21                
25,00        -17,16       335,58       66,83                
30,00        -13,07       328,54       70,92                
35,00        -9,28        319,83       74,71                
40,00        -5,69        308,65       78,30                
45,00        -2,35        293,99       81,64                
50,00        0,52         275,11       84,51                
55,00        2,56         252,98       86,55                
60,00        3,61         230,84       87,60                
65,00        3,97         211,46       87,96                
70,00        4,04         195,20       88,03                
75,00        4,04         181,02       88,03                
80,00        4,04         167,84       88,03                
85,00        4,02         154,86       88,01                
90,00        3,89         141,68       87,88                
95,00        3,59         128,33       87,58                
100,00       3,05         115,23       87,04


----------



## detrakx (Nov 16, 2008)

Bueno aca va mi opinion. Creo que la elección de los tranductores no es la mas adecuada para armar un sub. Siempre pensando en subfrecuencias. 
Te voy a decir por que. Tenes un vas= 9,7 y una fc= 67hz  es decir un sistema rígido de suspensiones duras o de poca compliancia lo que es igual. y una Fc relativamente alta.
Tambien olvidate de tener altos SPL a subfrecuencias.
La presión a bajas frecuencias esta dada principalmente por el Xmax y compliancia del sistema.
Eso implica Caja + Compliancia de los parlantes. 
Si bién según los datos que posteas la respuesta de límite inferior es de 45hz. Que no esta nada mal.
no importa la potencia de los parlantes en este sistema no creo que llegues a usar mas de 20W RMS.
Si lo haces vas a desconar los parlantes. Los sistemas de bassreflex aumentan la respuesta en bajas f pero a cambio de ello exigen mas a los parlantes en cuanto a desplazamiento del cono.
Si pretendes armar un pequeño refuerzo tipo home teahter y una caja relativamente chica es una buén objetivo. Si buscas graves mas profundos y un poco mas de SPL tendrías que optar por un 10" o 12"  con valores de FC= 30hz a 40hz y un VAs= de 80 a 120L.

saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 17, 2008)

detrakx, te agrdezco la opinion, por lo que decis postee los datos me sonaba raro que de una respuesta en 45 hz relativamente buena y como vos dijiste, si lo quiero como un pequeño refuerzo de bajos las medidas de la caja son buenas respecto del rendimiento 
y lo de la eleccion de los parlantes eran el stock existente.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola!
Ya todo te lo dijo detrakx, así que no hay mucho para agregar. De los datos de la rsta en fcia verás que tenés los -3dB alrededor de los 43Hz, lo cual para un subwoofer no es muy bueno. No se cual es el límite inferior de la rsta de los baffles principales, pero 45Hz no es mucho para bajos reales...
Tratá de extender el análisis de la rsta en fcia, por que hasta los 100Hz que has puesto, todavía hay un refuerzo de casi 4dB muy notable que te va a acentuar los bajos no tan bajos. Me parece que ese parlante no es lo mas apropiado para el tipo de baffle que queres usar. Que te indica el WinISD cuando armas el proyecto y tenes que seleccionar el tipo de baffle a diseñar? Si te fijas te aparece un barra vertical con el valor del EBP, y si te marca alto es un parlante mas apto para caja porteada o un BP de 4º Orden, pero si es bajo el parlante es mejor usarlo en un baffle cerrado o BP 6º Orden.
Si estas haciendo un BP como decis en el primer post, el ancho de banda es medio grande, me parece.
Si explicas un poco mas que pretendes hacer exactamente tal vez podamos indicarte mejor...

Saludos!


----------



## Elvyn (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola a todos, 

tengo unas bocinas blasking de 18 pulgadas de 800w a 8 Ohms, las compre de medio uso y no eh encontrado las caracteristicas de litros que se necesitan para unos baflets porteado (preferiblemente diseño martin ) no quiero comenzar a fabricar las cajas hasta no encontrar alguna idea de cuando espacio necesitaria para obtener el mayor rendimiento de estos parlantes.

espero de su ayuda como siempre.

Grandes saludos a todos desde Santo Domingo.!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 23, 2017)

Para calcular el volumen de la caja , debes medir los Parametros de Thiele-Small del parlante .
Se puede hacer con el software Arta  ( gratuito )
Luego usas un software de los muchos que hay ( WinIsd es el que mas usamos aqui ) y la calculas.
Aqui en el foro hay mucha informacion publicada que te va a sacar todas las dudas .


----------



## Elvyn (Feb 23, 2017)

Muchas Gracias antonio aplicare tu forma de calculos, y de paso estudiare hoy en el foro las demas formas que existen sobre este amplio tema,


----------

